# G-Shock Gw-2500 'Aviation' Ana-Digi Series



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Quite fancy one of the GW-2500 'aviation' series, ideally with a 'normal' rather than reversed digital display, and a resin and metal bracelet.

Trawling around, it seems that the silver and grey cased versions can be had (e.g. from tiktox) for around Â£120 - Â£139 with a standard resiin strap, but if you want the resin and metal bracelet, you have to go to the GW-2500BD-1AER at Â£250 to Â£300.

An extra Â£120 just for the bracelet seems a bit much - or are there other significant differences in the watch itself?

When I bought my retro GW M5600 on the excellent metal/resin bracelet the difference was about Â£30/40 over the normal strap version and Keith Rose did say that Casio had put up their bracelet price by an inordinate amount and he had had no choice but to follow suit.

Any of you G-Shock gurus able to tell me if there is a significant upgrade on the bracelet 2500s, or if not, where I can get a bracelet to fit the (grey/black) poverty version?

Most grateful for your advice.

Graham


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oh dear....pension day again grey?  you just cant wait until youve spent the lot can you??


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> oh dear....pension day again grey?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am working class, but from my free seat (provided I start queuing at 5am) on the top deck of the Coastliner double decker going to Filey, I shall look *down* upon you as you fight the HondaSaga brigade for road space. Will the GW2500's gravity defy system be enough for such an altitiude?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > oh dear....pension day again grey?
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Try here for a GW-2000 vs GW-2500 comparison review: http://forums.watchu...0-a-330542.html

GW-2000 has this module: http://www2.casio.co....x=0&submit.y=0

GW-2500 has this module: http://www2.casio.co...=45&submit.y=10

As far as bracelets go try contacting Casio Service UK direct and asking them for a price on a replacement bracelet for the model you like the look of.

They sell direct to the public and seem very reasonable.

If you don't want resin but fancy fancy something cheaper you could always go the NATO / ZULU / G-Shock velcro (or double velcro route):

http://forums.watchu...ulu-353980.html

Good luck!

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Retronaut said:


> Try here for a GW-2000 vs GW-2500 comparison review: http://forums.watchu...0-a-330542.html
> 
> GW-2000 has this module: http://www2.casio.co....x=0&submit.y=0
> 
> ...


Thanks for those Rich









I may have to forgo the NATO/Zulu option as there's a trollposter on the forum called Miss Teasmaid or something who purports to swoon over them.

Oooh, not butch enough for me. I was a Desert Rat you know.









4264777 L/Bombardier Grey


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

grey said:


> I may have to forgo the NATO/Zulu option as there's a trollposter on the forum called Miss Teasmaid or something who purports to swoon over them.
> 
> Oooh, not butch enough for me. I was a Desert Rat you know.
> 
> ...


Pah! Teasmaid be damned!







Real men wear the double velcro (and don't want back door access to Lady(boy) Gaga! - see Playground thread.... :boxing: )










On a related note (watches not scrawny US pop tarts) take a look at some of the cheaper ana-digi G-shocks if you fancy trying out the style for not a lot of cash.

AW590's like this can be had for Â£50 brand new on Fleabay.

(Not strap adapter / bracelet friendly though).










:thumbsup:

Rich.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Retronaut said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > I may have to forgo the NATO/Zulu option as there's a trollposter on the forum called Miss Teasmaid or something who purports to swoon over them.
> ...


would the velcro go on a mudman?


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> would the velcro go on a mudman?


Potentially yes - but not on the Casio G-2300 adapters I used ( TikTox / Westcoasttime ones are no good either) due to the bolt on straps on the Mudman.

Looks like Suunto C-clips are the best bet for a Mudman: http://forums.watchu...ork-129428.html

Edit: I think this one might actually be on a double velcro: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-casio-g9000ms-1-military-mudman-hold-306450.html










:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Retronaut said:


> Pah! Teasmaid be damned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crikey Rich,

That's spooky! I think I've said it before on this forum, but I've not fancied the chocolate doughnuts from Tesky's bakery counter in Thirsk for a while now, and couldn't think why.

Grey


----------

